# Scared using my last ice baby



## Shellbell2000 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all 

This is round 5 the last ice baby is going in today and I'm scared that it will be a  in 2 weeks time. I'm scarred that I will have to start all over again and have to do the injections and I do not know if I'm strong enough to carry on. 

I got a   with the third ice baby but MC at 16 weeks.   I not sure I can put my self thought this heart ache all over again and really do not now what to do.   

 is so hard and stress me out I now a lot of you all feel the same way. 

Thanks for listening x


----------



## Bella1234 (May 28, 2012)

Hi shellbell! 

Sorry to hear that you are struggling a bit at the moment   it is very hard at times this treatment business and a real emotional roller coaster. but you are obviously very strong to have gotten as far as you have. Try to keep positive, easier said then done I know, but remember that you did get a bfp from one of your batch, so you know it can work! 

When is your ET? Are you having a natural cycle? Hope all goes well and you get the result you deserve.


----------



## Shellbell2000 (Aug 23, 2011)

Bella1234 thank you I had my ET today so a little stressed. All my froze baby have been natural cycles which is good.

I feel like it a end as there is no more and I have to start all over again. Don't now if I'm prepared for it as it been a very stressful journey so far.


----------



## Shellbell2000 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just tested early and got a   now just hoping and praying that the little one stays and that I am lucky this time. Finger crossed x x


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Fab News       Congratulations,   that all goes well for you this time


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

I just wanted to say congrats, I just read the thread and what a lovely ending. Xxx


----------



## aussiehen (Jan 25, 2013)

I am about to use my second and last ice baby (blastocyst) I did not respond very well to the fsh injections was on 600 units of gonal F we have had 6 cancelled cycles. Previously had one fresh embryo transfer, after 2 week wait got positive pregnancy but then receiving the good news began to bleed and cramp. RIP ice baby 1. i am 42 met the love of my life, my lovely husband late  with low ovulatory reserve endometriosis irregular periods pelvic surgery heaps now showing signs of early menapause. Been having acupunture and prescribed herbs and gluten free/ caffine free diet for the past 7 months Now on PROGYNOVA 2MG X 4 TIMES DAILY and Dexamethasone 1mg am to slow down immune response. Feel tired hungry but hoping it will be worth it. I am having day nine scan next Tuesday fingers crossed lining is greater than 6mm This frozen baby is our one and only. We will be very heart broken if no sucess  Would love a buddy in simular circumstances or have experienced


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi aussiehen,

I'm about to use my 2 last Blastocysts, one is good quality and one is not such good quality. I am currently on 2mg x4 of Progynova daily but had my scan after 14 days of being on the tablets and my lining is only 6.5 mm. I have another weeks worth of tablets to take and have another scan booked for Tuesday. They say they want it to be above 7mm but everywhere I read they say it should be at least 8mm. I'm getting really upset and stressed as if this doesn't work I don't think we can afford another go at this.

I'm so sorry to read about you miscarrying its absolutely devastating especially so soon ater receiving your BFP. I also had the same thing happen and I don't think I have ever cried so much. It seems so unfair that some of us struggle to get pregnant when others only have to think they want a baby and get pregnant!!

I really hope this time you get your much loved BFP xx


----------

